# L.A. Sound Design Buffer/Boost



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

picked up this simple one knob unit that acts as a boost (0-15 db) and a buffer. I plugged the pedal in with the knob set at noon and a gorgeous clean boost was produced - wow factor right off the bat. The unit does have a modern/vintage voicing by pressing the in/out white switch. The modern voicing adds a tiny bit more sparkle on clean tones but I prefer the vintage setting when stacked with overdrive pedals.

You can set the unit in either Active or True Bypass mode by opening up the pedal and setting the dipswitches accordingly - in Active mode, the buffer is on all the time even when the boost is not engaged and in True Bypass mode, the buffer is not active when the boost is off.

Simple unit that sounds great and also enhances the other pedals that are following in the signal chain. The overall sound is better to my ears.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

Did you buy this new?
B.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

bduguay said:


> Did you buy this new?
> B.


Yes, direct from LA Sound.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

Does it buffer and give switchable boost capabilities?
B.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

bduguay said:


> Does it buffer and give switchable boost capabilities?
> B.


See 2nd paragraph in my original post. The boost function goes from clean boost to OD tones.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## rg4700 (4 mo ago)

Can you tell me..the factory setting is Active or Bypass??


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Alex said:


> picked up this simple one knob unit that acts as a boost (0-15 db) and a buffer. I plugged the pedal in with the knob set at noon and a gorgeous clean boost was produced - wow factor right off the bat. The unit does have a modern/vintage voicing by pressing the in/out white switch. The modern voicing adds a tiny bit more sparkle on clean tones but I prefer the vintage setting when stacked with overdrive pedals.
> 
> You can set the unit in either Active or True Bypass mode by opening up the pedal and setting the dipswitches accordingly - in Active mode, the buffer is on all the time even when the boost is not engaged and in True Bypass mode, the buffer is not active when the boost is off.
> 
> ...


Wow !!!!
I love that feeling too, when that tone oozes with juicy MOJO.... it's almost as good as cold watermelon 🍉 on a hot summers day 😋 👌 !!!! .


----------

